# Disaster



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. After a great holiday touring Spain we were returning home when we had an altercation with a car near Girona. AA assist (Safeguard) have been very good in organising our flight home tomorrow night and the repatriation of our van, looks like it may need a new side.
I have arranged for it to be taken to Peter Hambilton's at Preston, hopefully our gear will be still in it when it gets there.
Will post details of our trip when I get over it. We are fine physically.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Glad you are all ok though, that's the main thing. 

I am sure Hambilton's will have you back in business asap. 

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

SidT said:


> Hi Folks. After a great holiday touring Spain we were returning home when we had an altercation with a car near Girona. AA assist (Safeguard) have been very good in organising our flight home tomorrow night and the repatriation of our van, looks like it may need a new side.
> I have arranged for it to be taken to Peter Hambilton's at Preston, hopefully our gear will be still in it when it gets there.
> Will post details of our trip when I get over it. We are fine physically.
> Cheers Sid


Sorry to here that Sid but glad you are both well.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Glad you are okay, sorry to hear of your situation. Try not to worry about your gear as yourselves are more important and not replaceable.
Best Regards Rob & Sue.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sid
Sorry to hear about another setback whilst you where enjoying your holiday. Hambilton will sort it for you and here's hoping you do not have to wait too long.

Steve


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Sid, hope it's not too long before you're back in the saddle


Andrew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Take care, Sid. Think what COULD have happened. We had a close shave the other week, so there but for the grace etc.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, Sid. What a rubbish end to your holiday.

Hope everything gets sorted OK.

Gerald


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Bad luck Sid.

Hope thre vans repaired soon :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sid*

Hey Sid,

Glad your okay, sorry to learn of the disaster. Worse nightmare having to fly back too!.

Hope you get sorted.

Trev.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your misfortunes Sid.
But the most important thing is you and yours are not injured or harmed.
Vans and possessions can be fixed or replaced
Hope everthing works out well for you in next few weeks
Drifter


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Bloody hell Sid, just glad your both alright. Lets hope your back on the road soon mate.

Johnny F


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can only echo the above... Nice to see the system working well for you.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear Sid so sorry to hear of your bad luck. I know how we felt after we put a hole in the side of our roof of our brand new motorhome when we were touring Italy and that couldn't have been anything like as major as your ordeal must have been? Fortunately for us, our vehicle was still road worthy and we were able to still continue with our holiday and once the initial shock wore off I just found myself thinking that it could have been far worse and that helped us to accept what had happened.

However, like everyone says at least you are both ok and that's the main thing. Vehicles can be replaced ............. human life can't!

All the best Sid and take care and before long you will have your vehicle back and if it looks like ours did after the bodywork repair was carried out you will never know it had ever been involved in an accident!

Sue


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Good luck Sid. I'm sure everything will be sorted out for you.

Tim


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry to hear of that Sid. Hope you and Shirley get back on the road quickly


stew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That really si sad to hear but at least it looks as if you have got very helpful cover which is the main thing at a time like this. Hope everything runs as smooth as possible from now on for you. Does an altercation make as much noise as a crash. 8O


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. Hope Safeguard sort it out for you.
chris


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Shirley and Sid,

I am sorry to read about all your troubles and hope it will be sorted so you can resume your travels again.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Shirley and Sid, so sorry to hear of your woes and we hope all goes well with the recovery of the m/h, one good thing is that you are both unhurt and the m/h engine is under warranty.

Now poor Rita and Jock with problems, give them our best wishes when you contact them.

I thought i had bad luck at Nerja when i broke my right hand/wrist but i managed to drive home albeit with one hand and a Knob.
(on the streering wheel) :wink: 

Bob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Altercations and whatnot*

 Buon giorno, MHF is a bit of a disaster zone today! Just checked my calender to make sure it wasn't Friday 13th. (or down here 17th.)
Glad to hear that at least you didn't suffer any personal injuries, and that rescue services appear to be working OK. Just been reading about your friend's ordeal with the snapped timing belt as well. What a weird coincidence that both crews should have problems. :? 
Hope you get the MH back to the UK and sorted soon, and are back on the road in the better weather.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sid and Shirley;

Very sorry to hear about your mishap and as everyone has said, the main thing is you are both ok and not too shaken up.
Seems like Jock & Rita are having a bad time of it as well  

pete


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read of your accident Sid, Shirley.

Glad you are both ok and hope your mh arrives home safely and repaired quickly.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi sorry to hear of your ordeal it must have been awful, we have just returned from our first trip abroad and I can imagine how awful it must have been for you, hope things get sorted soon and you are back on the road.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Sid really sorry to hear about your altercation and as others have already said, thank goodness you are both well, but no doubt feeling sick in the pit of your stocmach. We had one of these altercations in Ireland on Duncan's 60th birthday, but in our case, we were fortunate in that the guy managed not to take the side off our van, but in so doing, ended up in a wall himself demolishing the front wheel of his small works van..... but I know how we felt at that time, and it is as if you see it in slow motion - and something NONE of us want to happen.

Coming on top of reading that you were due to meet up with Jock and Rita and their engine problems, was uncanny for you both - both flying home...

It does rather make you think, who is third....no we don't want to hear of anyone else...thank you

I have only heard of good reports of Peter Hambleton, and in our dealings by phone, found them extremely helpful, so we wish you a speedy recovery and hope you get back on the road again soon.

Carol


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Very sorry to read of your problems. I hope the good service from the rescue people make you feel better about the world and could I suggest that if this type of thing has to happen at least it was on the homeward journey and that you are all safe and well.

Sue


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry about that-Glad there's no physical injury-hope Safeguard do the business for you soon.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone. Thanks you for all your good wishes, I was feeling very depressed but your posts have certainly helped to cheer me up. As I said in Jock and Rita's post we changed our route at the last minute so maybe something worse may have happened if we had gone over the mountains (literally). I am holding back on AA Assist at the moment as there are one or two things I am a bit worried about, but I will say no more until the van is back in the UK. Allianz insurance certainly sorted us out ok, we flew back into Liverpool last night after 2 nights in a hotel and son picked us up, Just been down to the local supermarket for groceries and had a lovely bacon toast sandwich, only £1.25.
Cheers Sid


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> Just been down to the local supermarket for groceries and had a lovely bacon toast sandwich, only £1.25.
> Cheers Sid


What a bargain Sid. :lol:

Good to see you both back.

J & R.


----------

